# Help-We need a web site



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

My daughter and I are trying to get our little craft business a little more organized----we desperately need a web site! Is there someplace we can go on line to create a "website for dummies" --I don't think I have the skills needed--she does but gets frustrated when she loses something or just can't get things to work the way she wants them too-she has made several attempts and then just given up. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Try Homestead website service.
It's pretty much pick a template then click and paste. Five dollars a month with the first month free and for a little more you can set it up to do Paypal and sell right off it.
Good Luck!


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

www.topisawcreekquailfarm.com

we use 1&1 - http://1and1.com they have templates and very is to use.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

lharvey that posts here can be a big help with this question.


----------



## Island Rabbits (Aug 12, 2009)

A fast, easy, free way to make a website is through Gmail. I highly recommend it. The interface is extremely easy to use and, you'll be thrilled with how suddenly you have a basic website. Here's mine: http://sites.google.com/site/seattlecountrystore/

Steps: 
1-Make a Gmail account (www.gmail.com)
2-Go to "Sites" in the upper left and "Create New Site."
3-Use the "Create Page" and "Edit Page" buttons to tinker until you've got all your text, images, prices etc. incorporated as you'd like.

If you get stuck, Google"Help" is much better than Microsoft help features. It's next to "Sign out" in the upper right.

My only complaint is that, so far as I can tell, the control bar on the left lists pages alphabetically only, so title your pages in the sequence you'd like them to be listed. 

You might also be interested in the craft selling site: Etsy.com
I have friends who use it. Their only complaint is that you can only list individual items. So, if you want to sell something in quantities you have to make a note saying so.

Good luck!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Clovis for remembering me

Although I own and run servers to host websites, I have many, many customers from all over the world and they are all different and their sites are ranging from complex database and active content driven to strait up simple HTML.

Some use the templates that come with their hosting accounts but most either build it the old fashioned way or hire a true web developer to get the exact look and feel they want.

I've never been a big fan of WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) type template tools although they do work well for some customers.

I would definitely steer clear of anyplace that will host your site and you HAVE to use their WYSIWYG software. Home-site is a clear example. They charge extra for you to use Pay-Pal? If I did that I'd be out of business in a heart beat.

Attention MUST be afforded to the domain name and your meta tags. With out this, you will never be found in the big ocean filled with millions of little fish. You need to shine through the smoke and haze.

Remember, above all, compare apples to apples when looking for a host for your site. DO NOT just host because it is cheaper. Cheaper only means either terrible tech support or added fees when you want to do something different than what is included (Pay-Pal) or both.

My .37 Cents. Adjusted for inflation.

Lee


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

lharvey said:


> Cheaper only means either terrible tech support or added fees when you want to do something different than what is included (Pay-Pal) or both.
> 
> My .37 Cents. Adjusted for inflation.
> 
> Lee


I beg to differ with that last point, but that's just personal experience talking. Not all cheap hosts are bad hosts, but they are most certainly far and few between.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll just keep my mouth shut then..

Goodbye


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got through sifting through the countles possibilities for my boss and came up with Weely.com a a super easy, inexpensive template driven web site building tool. Everythig is easy and fun to use, lots of options at no added cost, including easy drop-in modules that connect directly to your Pay-Pal account (for no additional fee.)

The entire service is TOTALLY free, but if you want them to host your domain it is a reasonable yearly rate and I have had no issues with outages or other problems. Not sure how their tech support is, but honestly it's so easy to use that I haven't needed it.

The templates, I've found, are a lot more attractive and accessible than many WSIWYG template collections, and do have a (free) option to edit HTML if your daughter feels like messing with that, but you can produce a very attractive web site for your business without that.

We're still building ours, but I will add a link here to show what is possible after I get it up and running.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Check out BRAVENET.COM - it's free.....


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I was in a hurry to get our Site up, for mainly my DH's business, even though it is for local customers. Since I didn't feel like learning html and wanted something user friendly, I bought Webeasy7. Naturally, I went through all the options and then decided to use the blank templates and just do it myself via their software options. 

I got our Domain Name via 000Domains.com, and then Webhosting via www.pair.com. What I can say about the Webhosting service? Excellent technical support! I was referred by a very successful website owner (since I really had no experience or direction to go in...).

When I finish licensing our next business, I'll be doing another website (which will be a bit more complicated).

Here is our Site (yes, could use a few changes, but works well):

http://www.christiemachineandwelding.com/index.html


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, Lori, nice website! Wish ours looked that good and yes, I'm working on it. 

Our location is featured at the top of the page. Many of the people who find us through Google are too far away to be potential hayfeeder customers, and that is their first question - where are you? Sheep buyers will come from a lot further away if we have what they want.

We went with Jodohost on the advice of a friend in the business and have been happy with them. I have stayed away from their fine sitebuilder tools just in case we ever want to move to a different host.

Peg and Paul


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Peg & Paul, thanks  Since our business is pulled by name, we are found via google by vocation and location. That keeps it local. We have no desire to put our address on the front page, since my DH works in his own Shop on our property. We also don't have a sign up at the top of our driveway. The reason? DH works by appt. When we had a sign up at our other Property, people came 24/7 with anything/everything that needed fixed. We determined quickly that we had to work by appointment to offer the services needed for most of the customers. Len does small jobs by appt, too. He offers Mobile Welding and is Certified (WABO), insured/licensed/bonded which is critical here. WA State requires this certification for all structural railings.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Island Rabbits said:


> A fast, easy, free way to make a website is through Gmail. I highly recommend it. The interface is extremely easy to use and, you'll be thrilled with how suddenly you have a basic website. Here's mine: http://sites.google.com/site/seattlecountrystore/
> 
> Steps:
> 1-Make a Gmail account (www.gmail.com)
> ...


What does a google site cost you?


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of free / cheap hosting companies. In the 15 years that I've been building websites for a living I seen plenty of problems caused by going this route. Most free services don't offer live tech support. I've had clients that had to wait for days while their site was down for support responses.

Bottom line, if you are trying to start a business don't build it on a super cheap / junky foundation. If you do you likely will never be able to *truly* succeed. If you can't afford $10 - $25 per month to operate your business on a business-grade hosting solution then you probably shouldn't be in business.

And before anyone starts a new e-commerce endeavor you really should get an education on the PCI Compliance and Certification issues that are evolving right now. As of July 2010 the Payment Card Industry will require that all e-commerce transactions are conducting on "certified" software. I've got a few clients that are actually shutting down their e-commerce operations now because they can't afford to meet the new PCI requirements.


----------

